# Buying a car



## MDB (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi guys, can anyone help please?

If you enter Australia on a 12 month visitor visa, do you need an Australian address to buy and insure a car?

What happens if you plan to travel so don’t have a fixed address for an extended period? Will it affect the car insurance if you have to claim when your current address is different to the one on the insurance forms? Do I have to update the car’s details and my insurer with a new address everyone I move?

Thanks in advance for you help.


----------

